# Real Deal



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

Here it comes son.  


Who will win?


Discuss.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 15, 2006)

win what?


----------



## MyK (Oct 15, 2006)

BigDyl wins the worst thread contest!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

MyK said:


> BigDyl wins the worst thread contest!


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor, Randleman, Belfort, Barrnett, as much as I want to butterbean win Hunt will kill him, Kazuhiro, Villasenor, and the NY Bad Ass


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 15, 2006)

You really think shogun's going to lose?


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 16, 2006)

I just dont think rua can knock him out.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Emelianenko Fedor* vs. Mark Coleman
*Mauricio Shogun* vs. Kevin Randleman
*Josh Barnett* vs. Pawel Nastula
Butter Bean vs. *Mark Hunt*
Dan Henderson vs. *Vitor Belfort*
*Kazuhiro Nakamura* vs. Marvin Eastman
Joey Villasenor vs. *Robbie Lawler*
*Phil Baroni* vs. Yosuke Nishijima


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Emelianenko Fedor* vs. Mark Coleman
> *Mauricio Shogun* vs. Kevin Randleman
> *Josh Barnett* vs. Pawel Nastula
> Butter Bean vs. *Mark Hunt*
> ...




I agree with all of those, with the exception of the dan henderson match--I think he will win.  


Also Randleman versus Shogun... I cannot say with certainty that Shogun will win, but I will give him the nod.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kevin Randleman is very underated. He's a very hard worker.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I agree with all of those, with the exception of the *dan henderson match--I think he will win.*
> 
> 
> Also Randleman versus Shogun... I cannot say with certainty that Shogun will win, but I will give him the nod.


 
That should be a good one. Someone is gettin knocked out. The whole card is ridiculous actually.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That should be a good one. Someone is gettin knocked out. The whole card is ridiculous actually.



True Story, while UFC just had the worst PPV i've ever seen, with 1 good fight, and no that was not the franklin fight.  It was the sherk-florian fight.  I give UFC 64 a 1 out of 10.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 17, 2006)

The Florian-Sherk fight was too one sided for me. It was cool to see Florian roll around and get out of bad spots and everything, but he got completely dominated the whole fight.  The Kongo fight was ok and same with Spencer Fisher's.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 17, 2006)

The whole Pride card is simply sparring matches for their top fighters to showcase their skills to the American fans. That's one PPV I'll be skipping. Thanks.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> The whole Pride card is simply sparring matches for their top fighters to showcase their skills to the American fans. That's one PPV I'll be skipping. Thanks.



Yes, UFC 64 was a much better card.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerks!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC 65 is definately worth the money if this ends up being the final card. Sorry to bring the UFC into a PRIDE thread, but someone already did.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Yes, UFC 64 was a much better card.


 
I enjoyed it very much. The Fitch fight was good, Sherk fight was good, and I always enjoy seeing a fraud get KO'd. 

Can't wait to see an ancient Mark Coleman get manhandled again... Or Randleman lose for the 500th time. Or best yet, BUTTERBEAN!! He's worth the 40 bucks alone!!!  Fag. Go suck on Fedor's balls a little more, I'm sure they get cold up there in Siberia.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I enjoyed it very much. The Fitch fight was good, Sherk fight was good, and I always enjoy seeing a fraud get KO'd.
> 
> Can't wait to see an ancient Mark Coleman get manhandled again... Or Randleman lose for the 500th time. Or best yet, BUTTERBEAN!! He's worth the 40 bucks alone!!!  Fag. Go suck on Fedor's balls a little more, I'm sure they get cold up there in Siberia.




You're just mad that PRIDE Fighters are 100x better than pathetic UFC fighters.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're just mad that PRIDE Fighters are 100x better than pathetic UFC fighters.


 
I'm more mad at the fact that you are a BJJ student and know dick about MMA. I'd like to have an intelligent debate on the matter but the simple fact that your name is involved throws that thought right out the window...


----------



## fufu (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't wait for this shit!


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

the pride card will be good.

i dont know about phil jabroni though


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 18, 2006)

they should have fatcatmc vs bigdyl on the card ,,id pay to see that!!!!!!!!!!
but in all seriousness butterbean will destroy his opponent, he is one of the greatest fighters of all time,


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> they should have fatcatmc vs bigdyl on the card ,,id pay to see that!!!!!!!!!!
> but in all seriousness butterbean will destroy his opponent, he is one of the greatest fighters of all time,


 
I'm almost a MW now, he'd have to drop 50 some odd lbs.  

And yes, Butterbean > God


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 18, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> they should have fatcatmc vs bigdyl on the card ,,id pay to see that!!!!!!!!!!
> but in all seriousness butterbean will destroy his opponent, he is one of the greatest fighters of all time,



True Story, I'm like fedor, and fatcat is like franklin.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I'm more mad at the fact that you are a BJJ student and know dick about MMA. I'd like to have an intelligent debate on the matter but the simple fact that your name is involved throws that thought right out the window...



Please, son, you don't know what I know.  I have opinions, which have nothing to do with my BJJ skills.  You have yet to show any knowledge yourself, except that you think fedor sucks, and UFC "rules."


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Please, son, you don't know what I know. I have opinions, which have nothing to do with my BJJ skills. You have yet to show any knowledge yourself, except that you think fedor sucks, and UFC "rules."


 

I think Fedor is the best MMArtist out there, which shows how much you actually read my posts... You see someone say 1 negative thing about PRIDE without even reading the content of the post and you throw a hissy fit. 

On the other hand you are the MMA genius that predicted Matt Hughes would lose to the greatest of all time Royce Gracie. 

Oh and P.S. What happened to your boy BJ?? LOL! Matt Hughes sucks eh? Genius, genius, genius!!


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're just mad that PRIDE Fighters are 100x better than pathetic UFC fighters.



100x???  Then how did UFC fighters beat Pride fighters?


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I think Fedor is the best MMArtist out there, which shows how much you actually read my posts... You see someone say 1 negative thing about PRIDE without even reading the content of the post and you throw a hissy fit.
> 
> On the other hand you are the MMA genius that predicted Matt Hughes would lose to the greatest of all time Royce Gracie.
> 
> Oh and P.S. What happened to your boy BJ?? LOL! Matt Hughes sucks eh? Genius, genius, genius!!



first of all, in a fight anything can happen. no one is ever 100% correct or even close to predicting the correct outcome of fights, if you or anyone else were, you'd be rich.

2nd, i think what big d was trying to say is that he actually had a reason in picking who he picked. he said why with legitimate reasoning. (not saying you didnt)

but in all seriousness, stop with the cock measuring contest, it gets old



> 100x???  Then how did UFC fighters beat Pride fighters?


100x is an over exaggeration. alot more pride fighters have beaten ufc fighters than visa versa


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> first of all, in a fight anything can happen. no one is ever 100% correct or even close to predicting the correct outcome of fights, if you or anyone else were, you'd be rich.
> 
> 2nd, i think what big d was trying to say is that he actually had a reason in picking who he picked. he said why with legitimate reasoning. (not saying you didnt)
> 
> ...


 

C'mon, BigDyl is a big boy, he can fend for himself. And I know exactly what he meant. He used his heart over his head in picking Royce that time, which was such an obvious mismatch it wasn't funny.  I'm being just as unfair in using that as an example as he is in saying PRIDE owns UFC x 100. Did I sound as ridiculous as that? Because I meant to.  

Hearing the PRIDE vs. UFC debate, now THAT gets old...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> C'mon, BigDyl is a big boy, he can fend for himself.



who said he couldnt??

no one wants to listen to you two bicker about this like 2 girls

matt hughes is better!!!

NO!! the gracies are!!!

na na na na na 



the original intention of this thread was to talk about the pride event on OCT 21st, not whose better or which organization is better.

whose on the card anyway? i only know of the fedor v. coleman fight


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> who said he couldnt??
> 
> no one wants to listen to you two bicker about this like 2 girls
> 
> ...


 
 

It's a star studded card filled to the brim with lame matchups that we already know the outcome to, with the intent to showcase the international fighter's skills compared to the weak Americans apparently. Oh and Butterbean is fighting. Butterbean.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It's a star studded card filled to the brim with lame matchups that we already know the outcome to, with the intent to showcase the international fighter's skills compared to the weak Americans apparently. Oh and Butterbean is fighting. Butterbean.





> Hearing the PRIDE vs. UFC debate, now THAT gets old...


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> 100x is an over exaggeration. alot more pride fighters have beaten ufc fighters than visa versa



Prove it.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


>


 

You obviously have a reading comprehension problem.

Let's try this again for the slow ones in the room. 

A. It's a star studded card. Meaning, the fighters are great, and obviously well known.

B. Comprised of lame matchups. Do you honestly think Coleman is any challenge for Fedor, or Randleman for Shogun?

C. Butterbean is on the card. This one speaks for itself.

Now, nowhere in that post do I say PRIDE is weak, the fighters are weak, UFC is better, or PRIDE is better. I made no comparisons between the organizations... I simply stated an opinion of the matchups, and to most of the MMA fans and practitioners I have spoken with off of this board, they seem to have a real good understanding of the point I'm making. Why you guys have such a hard time with it is beyond me. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking with it. The PRIDE card has big names with weak matchups. Period.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Prove it.


 

And you're not helping things any. Shhhhhh!

Oh yeah, go Eagles!


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And you're not helping things any. Shhhhhh!
> 
> Oh yeah, go Eagles!



Dude I threw down the gauntlet.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You're just mad that PRIDE Fighters are 100x better than pathetic UFC fighters.


 
I hate to get into it, but like FatCat said you're stupidity of MMA is disgusting. Here's a few wins of UFC fighters over PRIDE fighters (off the top of my head).

Liddell > Randleman
Diaz > Lawler
Tito Ortiz > Vitor Belfort
Rich Franklin > Marvin Eastman
Liddell > Belfort
Tito Ortiz > Wanderlei Silva
Evan Tanner > Phil Baroni (x 2)

Conclusion: You're statement is ridiculously false. PS. I love both organizations but it's pathetic when people try to compare the 2 as a whole. You can't.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I hate to get into it, but like FatCat said you're stupidity of MMA is disgusting.


I think he is trying to be like Foreman and piss us off with these stupid comments.  He can't really believe it.  Or maybe he does.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I hate to get into it, but like FatCat said you're stupidity of MMA is disgusting. Here's a few wins of UFC fighters over PRIDE fighters (off the top of my head).
> 
> Liddell > Randleman
> Diaz > Lawler
> ...




Id love to see ortiz beat silva now or Tanner/ Baroni


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 18, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Id love to see ortiz beat silva now or Tanner/ Baroni


 
Ortiz and Silva are probably at their best right now. Would be a great fight.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 18, 2006)

I woudnt call titos competition compareable to Silva's, A washed up shamrock and a newcomer


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 18, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> I woudnt call titos competition compareable to Silva's, A washed up shamrock and a newcomer


 
Silva just got his head kicked off almost my Mirko, beat Fujita, and split 2 fights with Arona. Wouldn't exactly brag about that either. At least Tito has been winning (Shamrock, Shamrock, Griffin, Belfort, Cote - 5 straight).


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You obviously have a reading comprehension problem.
> 
> Let's try this again for the slow ones in the room.
> 
> ...



im not the one with the reading issues. you, my friend completely contradicted yourself

i understood your post completely. the pride card may or may not have weak matchups, thats your opinion and IMO means shit. anything can happen in an MMA match. thats why they have the fights in the first place

anyway, this thread is polluted with armchair fighters that read sherdog and think they are professional MMA analysts, truly sad. 

support MMA, not pointless arguements

when you get involved in MMA let me know, maybe then you'll be able to have an intelligent conversation


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 18, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> i
> 
> anyway, this thread is polluted with armchair fighters that read sherdog and think they are professional MMA analysts, truly sad.



How do you know this?  You are assumming.  Post your fighting resume.  We'll see how involved you really are.  What does that have to do with it anyway?  Because we haven't taken a BJJ class means we don't know anything about MMA.  That is absurd.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> How do you know this?  You are assumming.  Post your fighting resume.  We'll see how involved you really are.  What does that have to do with it anyway?  Because we haven't taken a BJJ class means we don't know anything about MMA.  That is absurd.



first of all, i dont just take BJJ, and i find it absolutely unnecesary to post my MMA backround/resume but i will because you asked

bjj
muay thai
aikido
kali
arnis



> Because we haven't taken a BJJ class means we don't know anything about MMA.  That is absurd.



no, but making ignorant comment after ignorant comment makes you look like you know nothing. i dont know what you know, just like you dont know what i know. 

would you agree if you did some MMA that you'd have a stronger opinion? would you agree if you did some MMA that you'd actually be confident in what your saying?

i think you would, its like me talking about baseball. sure i know the rules, i know the teams, but i dont play. i just watch from time to time, do i know nothing? not exactly, but i dont know nearly as much as someone who plays

anyway, this thread has gone to complete shit. i cant wait for the first U.S pride card. it's good for all of MMA, including the UFC.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> first of all, i dont just take BJJ, and i find it absolutely unnecesary to post my MMA backround/resume but i will because you asked
> 
> bjj
> muay thai
> ...


Have you ever fought competively?  I wrestled in highschool and now take American kickboxing.  Ignorant comments?  Where?  You made a comment and I asked to see some proof of that.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> im not the one with the reading issues. you, my friend completely contradicted yourself
> 
> i understood your post completely. the pride card may or may not have weak matchups, thats your opinion and IMO means shit. anything can happen in an MMA match. thats why they have the fights in the first place
> 
> ...


 
How I contradicted myself is beyond me, but your the MMA expert, so that must give you an advanced grasp on the english language and comprehension of it.   

FYI, I've been involved with some sort of combat sport my whole life, whether it's wrestling, martial arts, or boxing. So get your kettlebells out of your ass and mouth before you start calling someone an armchair fighter. You and BigDyl are one in the same, when you can't construct a solid arguement, you resort to name calling. 

Just because you are a current practitioner doesn't make you more of an authority on the subject, and when you get old enough to realize that, then we can have an educated debate on the matter. Until then, I chose not to waste my money on a lopsided PPV card. Have fun wasting your $40 bucks, but it's not like you guys are man enough to admit that when you are disappointed come next Saturday...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Have you ever fought competively?  I wrestled in highschool and now take American kickboxing.  Ignorant comments?  Where?  You made a comment and I asked to see some proof of that.





what are you reading over my resume to see if im qualified? please. i dont need your approval nor anyone elses

and no i have not had a vale tudo match, i have fought with full gear and sambo rules though.

oh, and add judo to that list.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> How I contradicted myself is beyond me, but your the MMA expert, so that must give you an advanced grasp on the english language and comprehension of it.
> 
> FYI, I've been involved with some sort of combat sport my whole life, whether it's wrestling, martial arts, or boxing. So get your kettlebells out of your ass and mouth before you start calling someone an armchair fighter. You and BigDyl are one in the same, when you can't construct a solid arguement, you resort to name calling.
> 
> Just because you are a current practitioner doesn't make you more of an authority on the subject, and when you get old enough to realize that, then we can have an educated debate on the matter. Until then, I chose not to waste my money on a lopsided PPV card. Have fun wasting your $40 bucks, but it's not like you guys are man enough to admit that when you are disappointed come next Saturday...



solid arguement? you take things way too personal. your entirely too insecure and you missed the entire point of all of my posts, and jumped to defend your ego way too many times before you realized how dumb you look 




> when you can't construct a solid arguement, you resort to name calling.





i agree, thats why your last post was full of name calling, and so were all of your other posts aimed at me and big d.

there are no teams here, but if you want to make it about that, why dont you use your hands constructively and give doublebase a hand with his teeth. at the young age of 24 he still has yet to figure out the proper use of a tooth brush 

see, i can do it too 

bye bye thread


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> solid arguement? you take things way too personal. your entirely too insecure and you missed the entire point of all of my posts, and jumped to defend your ego way too many times before you realized how dumb you look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you hang with the Lee Hottie gang?


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 19, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> , why dont you use your hands constructively and give doublebase a hand with his teeth. at the young age of 24 he still has yet to figure out the proper use of a tooth brush
> 
> see, i can do it too


I never called you anything.  Funny how you revert to a thread 5 months old.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> B. Comprised of lame matchups. Do you honestly think Coleman is any challenge for Fedor, or Randleman for Shogun?
> 
> 
> > I think Randleman will be a handful for Shogun and the Last match between fedor/coleman, coleman pushed the action the then got caught in an arm bar.


----------



## the nut (Oct 19, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> I think Randleman will be a handful for Shogun and the Last match between fedor/coleman, coleman pushed the action the then got caught in an arm bar.



The Randleman fight will probably be the best on the card. I can't see Coleman winning, but he could make it worthwhile.


----------



## the nut (Oct 22, 2006)

*Fedor is ???Real Deal??? in Triumph Over Coleman *

*October 22, 2006
by Josh Gross (joshg@sherdog.com)*

*LAS VEGAS, Oct. 21 *??? Most American fight fans can???t name even one of the quartet of heavyweight Russian champions that currently dominate boxing. 

That???s apparently not true of Fedor Emelianenko (Pictures), the Russian mixed martial arts king who is not only known here, he???s revered. 

Fighting Mark Coleman (Pictures) in front of 10,527 diehard fans at the Thomas & Mack Center on PRIDE Fighting Championship???s anticipated American promotional debut, Emelianenko once again displayed his genius by stifling his 41-year-old foe before submitting ???The Hammer??? 1:15 of the second period. 

Fighting under modified Nevada State Athletic Commission rules ??? PRIDE???s standard fair of knees and kicks to the head on the ground were subsequently prohibited, as well as the promoter???s unique scoring and round system ??? PRIDE opted also to remove elbow strikes on the floor to the head. 

Needless to say, action in the five-roped ring suffered. 

Marketing for PRIDE ???Real Deal??? centered on Emelianenko, the organization???s heavyweight champion, and its huge entertainment value. 

Fighting for the first time in 10 months, all eyes were on the 24-1-0 (1 NC) Russian, who uncharacteristically stumbled en route to the ring ??? it would be his only misstep tonight. 

By the time Fedor stepped between the ropes, the arena ??? which sacrificed a quarter of its seats to PRIDE???s elaborate staging and appeared 80 percent full by the main event ??? was abuzz. 

As had been the case in the week leading up tonight, fans showered Emelianenko, 30, with applause. Coleman balked at this during Friday???s post-weigh-in press conference, wondering aloud if the bout was set in Russia or America. 

Fedor moved well in spite of the layoff and it wasn???t long before he connected on a series of quick punches that forced Coleman (15-8-0) backwards. While it had surely been his game plan, the former U.S. Olympian now desperately attempted to bring the fight to the floor, even though it was there that Emelianenko won via armbar two and a half years ago. 

The heavyweight champion, whose belt was not on the line tonight, used streamlined technique to counter Coleman???s determined effort. 

Midway through the opening five minutes referee Yuji Shimada paused action to have a Nevada State Athletic Commission appointed physician take a look at Coleman???s left eye, which was hamburger. 

Having earlier chanted ???Fedor! Fedor! Fedor!??? the crowd roared for the American when he finally put Fedor on the floor to begin round two. But with the Russian, there are very few comfort zones. As he did in 2004, Fedor showed his well roundedness by swinging a leg over the former UFC and PRIDE tournament champion???s head, locking in the submission. 

???I don???t plans for next year yet,??? Emelianenko told the media after his victory, ???but I would really like to come back here and fight for you again.??? 

The Russian could have an opportunity as early as February of next year. Three weeks following the Ultimate Fighting Championship???s Super Bowl-weekend card, PRIDE will return to Las Vegas for it???s second American date. 

_PRIDE 205-pound champion Wanderlei Silva (Pictures), who called out UFC champion Chuck Liddell (Pictures) tonight, will defend his belt against a yet-to-be determined opponent. _

*???Shogun??? submits Randleman* 

Thanks to one of the most vicious kneebars we???ve seen in quite some time, Silva???s Chute Boxe teammate Mauricio Rua (Pictures) finished Coleman???s longtime friend and training partner Kevin Randleman (Pictures). 

Eight months after suffering a freakish arm injury against Coleman, ???Shogun??? Rua stepped in with the athletic Randleman looking for redemption. 

A former UFC heavyweight champion and All-American wrestler at Ohio State University, Randleman opened with a low, fast double-leg takedown that put the 24-year-old PRIDE Grand Prix Middleweight champion on the canvas. Almost immediately Rua, equally proficient in striking and submissions, worked towards an ankle hold. 

An anguished look came across Randleman???s face when Rua tweaked the hold. ???I used a lot of strength when I was trying to do the heelhook,??? Rua said. 

The 35-year-old Randleman, who fell to a misleading 16-12-0, gutted through the potentially leg-breaking submission. Yet he could not match Rua when the Brazilian switched his focus from the wrestler???s left ankle to knee. Tucking the heel of Randleman???s left foot behind his armpit, Rua gave the wrestler few options as he arch his hips the sky and hyperextended the joint. 

???I was finally able to finish him when Kevin rolled,??? said Rua, now 14-2-0. ???I was able to get his leg and I was happy about that.??? 

*Barnett enjoys return to Las Vegas* 

For Josh Barnett (Pictures), stepping into a Las Vegas ring to compete was a vindication of sorts. Having been suspended in 2002 by the Nevada State Athletic Commission after testing positive for steroids, the heavyweight grappler learned Thursday that he would once again receive a NSAC license to fight. 

Now he had the task of taking on Poland???s Pawel Nastula (Pictures), a fighter much more dangerous than his pre-fight 1-2-0 record would indicate. Ten years removed from winning Olympic gold at the Atlanta Games, Nastula returned to the U.S. hoping he could once again find success. 

For seven and a half minutes, the Pole was well on his way. 

Winning an early battle in the clinch, Nastula put Barnett on his back. An unnecessary stand-up by referee Herb Dean (Pictures) appeared to give Barnett time to recover, but Nastula again put the pressure one and scored another takedown from the clinch. 

With round one in his pocket, Nastula did not back off the gas, connecting with a flurry of punches that appeared to hurt Barnett. For a third time Nastula put Barnett on his back, but the 28-year-old former King of Pancrase muscled his way into a better spot. 

Having reversed, Barnett attacked Nastula???s right ankle by figure-fouring his arms around the delicate joint. The judoka looked like he was fine shape, but in a flash his head snapped back in pain and he tapped out at the 3:04 mark. 

With the victory, Barnett moved to 20-4. The hard luck Nastula now stand at 1-3, with losses to Barnett, Aleksander Emelianenko (Pictures) and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (Pictures). 

*Henderson wins first U.S. bout in eight years *

Fighting in front of an American audience for the first time since 1998, PRIDE 183-pound champion Dan Henderson (Pictures) (21-5-0) was dominant against Vitor Belfort (Pictures), who despite his name and status has not shown a real desire to return to the form that to this day has fans rooting for him. 

Henderson, outweighed by nine pounds, opened the three-round contest with a powerful takedown that reflected poorly on Belfort???s chances. On the floor, the Brazilian performed adequately, but despite getting the top position several times he couldn???t hurt the 36-year-old wrestler. 

The PRIDE champ increased his output in round two. Aided by Belfort, who pulled guard along the ropes, Henderson (unloaded with seven right hands to the head. A referee stand-up gave Henderson yet another opportunity to put the Brazilian jiu-jitsu black belt on the floor, which he did rather easily. 

Up two rounds to none on each of the three judges??? scorecards, including a 10-8 second period in the eyes of Jeff Collins, Henderson came out slugging in the third and final stanza. Refusing to answer, Belfort, 29, flinched at Henderson???s attacks before suffering yet another takedown. 

Henderson, who grew up just two hours outside of Las Vegas in Victorville, Calif., bombed away with right hands. On his last legs, Belfort (14-8-0) showed some life, scoring a nice reversal. However the American regained controlled in the fight???s last 70 seconds, and finished in side-control. 

The judges at ringside scored it a sweep across the board. Nelson Hamilton and Marcos Rosales had it 30-27, while Collins tallied a 30-26 judgment. 

*Undercard results* 

Heading into the bout pitting Phil Baroni (Pictures) and Yosuke Nishijima (Pictures), fans wondered if the American brawler would trade punches against a former boxing cruiserweight champion. 

It didn???t take long to get the answer. 

Off the opening bell the powerful Baroni, who was matched at a contracted-weight of 194 pounds instead of his usual 183, drove Nishijima to the canvas with a double-leg. 

Though he???s shown himself to be a capable ground fighter, Baroni looked world-class against the neophyte grappler. Had elbows been allowed, he most likely would have pummeled Nishijima from the same position Matt Hughes (Pictures) famously dominated B.J. Penn (Pictures) in September. 

Instead, Baroni (10-7-0) returned to side-control and locked in shoulder lock. It took several some time, but eventually referee Yuji Shimada saw enough and separated the fighters at 3:20 of the opening round. Having refused to tapout, Nishijima (0-4-0) appeared frustrated at the Japanese referee???s decision. 

Judoka Kazuhiro Nakamura (Pictures) stopped late replacement for Marvin Eastman (Pictures), Canada???s Travis Galbraith (Pictures), with a sneaky knee to the chin in early in round two. 

The first stanza was closer than most would have expected. Nakamura, now 11-5 in PRIDE competition, traded punches with Galbraith in the center of the ring. The Japanese veteran scored first, plastering a left hook to the chin that dropped the King of the Cage veteran. 

To his credit Galbraith survived, moving for a leg submission before reversing to the top. However, the Japanese grappler was never in danger and he tossed Galbraith into side-control to close out the round. 

While Galbraith (10-4-0) appeared game heading into the second period, Nakamura never showed signs of cracking. Following a quick takedown, the fighters stood and clinched in a corner. It was then that Nakamura snuck in the knee that put Galbraith on the floor. A series of punches followed before referee Herb Dean (Pictures) stopped the contest at the 1:16 mark. 

Lasting not quite as long as tonight???s pre-fight pyrotechnics, Robbie Lawler (Pictures) opened ???Real Deal??? with a spectacular 22-second knockout over New Mexico???s Joey Villasenor (Pictures). 

The American middleweights met at the center of the ring, where Lawler (12-4-0) moved in with a leaping high kick that forced Villasenor (22-5-0) backwards. The 24-year-old Iowan pressed the King of the Cage champion before connecting with a vicious leaping left knee to the chin that put Villasenor, 31, down. 

Lawler unloaded undefended punches until referee Yuji Shimada halted the contest. 

Also on the bill, Eric ???Butterbean??? Esch needed just 29 seconds to finish former pro wrestler Sean O???Haire. Esch, two pounds shy of 400 pounds, stood in the center of the ring waiting for O???Haire to move within range. The six-foot-six, 275-pounder absorbed a digging right hook to the body before taking five clubbing shots to the head.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Gee what a shocker, all the favorites won....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor Emelianenko Vs. Marc Coleman (impressive takedown defense)
Butterbean Vs. O´Haire
Nishijima Vs. Baroni
Shogun Vs. Randleman (great leg submission work)
Robbie Lawler Vs. Villasenor


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Fedor Emelianenko Vs. Marc Coleman (impressive takedown defense)
> Butterbean Vs. O´Haire
> Nishijima Vs. Baroni
> Shogun Vs. Randleman (great leg submission work)
> Robbie Lawler Vs. Villasenor


 
Dude, Butterbean can't even move. How embarassing.


----------



## Doublebase (Oct 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Dude, Butterbean can't even move. How embarassing.


That is one fat dude.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Dude, Butterbean can't even move. How embarassing.


 
Yeah I saw another vid of him fighting in K1 and he got destroyed with leg kicks that he couldn't even attempt to block. Throw a guy in their with him that can do that and/or take him down without getting hit and Butterbean is a piece of cake.


----------

